# Navy to add 30 destroyers in massive warship expansion



## awpitt

......



> The Navy’s ambitious fleet-size expansion relies upon a massive increase in heavily armed Destroyers able to launch long-range attacks, fire interceptor missiles, defend carrier strike groups and engage in massive open blue water warfare.
> 
> Within the next 15 years, the Navy plans to add as many as 30 DDG 51 Destroyers, including 22 new, high-tech DDG 51 Flight III warships and eight state-of-the-art DDG 51 Flight IIA destroyers. Prioritizing such a large number of these warships offers an interesting analytical window into Navy thinking about the next five decades of ocean war.



https://www.foxnews.com/tech/navy-t...ySQWdocWUqBfNLtywRzxhw16-VHG4kTKQHFrnrHAOiqxM


----------



## Gilligan

Good. Far better option than wasting any more money on the DDG-1000s.


----------



## Yooper

Yay! More ships! We NEED more ships.

But people to man them? I earnestly hope the Navy can find them. Not idiots, diversity wanters, pol-connected schmucks, but real-life, John Paul Jones-type sailors?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## stgislander

Yooper said:


> Yay! More ships! We NEED more ships.
> 
> But people to man them? I earnestly hope the Navy can find them.* Not idiots, diversity wanters, pol-connected schmucks, but real-life, John Paul Jones-type sailors?*
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


They're all joining the Coast Guard.


----------



## Monello

Those ships better be green powered.  Maybe go back to oars on warships.


----------



## Gummie

But now the Navy is asking Congress for permission to get rid of the USS Truman and perhaps other carriers. No more brown shoe navy?


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> They're all joining the Coast Guard.


----------



## littlelady

stgislander said:


> They're all joining the Coast Guard.



I don’t get it.  Sorry.  My niece and nephew are Coast Guard.  My humormometor must be broke.


----------



## awpitt

Gummie said:


> But now the Navy is asking Congress for permission to get rid of the USS Truman and perhaps other carriers. No more brown shoe navy?



I don't get why they want to retire the Truman. There are seven carriers of the class that are older.


----------



## awpitt

littlelady said:


> I don’t get it.  Sorry.  My niece and nephew are Coast Guard.  My humormometor must be broke.



Don't try to get it. Some people are just clueless.  I was in the Navy and we did joint drug interdiction ops with the Coast Guard.  They were all top notch people.


----------



## Gilligan

littlelady said:


> I don’t get it.  Sorry.  My niece and nephew are Coast Guard.  My humormometor must be broke.


inside joke.... ;-)


----------



## littlelady

Gilligan said:


> inside joke.... ;-)



I am not an insider.  ;-)


----------



## Gilligan

awpitt said:


> Don't try to get it. Some people are just clueless.  I was in the Navy and we did joint drug interdiction ops with the Coast Guard.  They were all top notch people.


Some people are clueless. However, some were raised by their grandfather-the-Coast Guard Admiral, former Academy Superintendent, former Chief of Engineering, former Chief of Staff and retiring as Commander, Eastern Area (Governor's Island HQ).

The other party to the joke retired after 20 yrs USCG and still assists local operations.

;-)


----------



## stgislander

Hey... if you can't have any fun at the expense of your sister service, then life ain't worth living.


----------



## Clem72

awpitt said:


> Don't try to get it. Some people are just clueless.  I was in the Navy and we did joint drug interdiction ops with the Coast Guard.  They were all top notch people.


Were you at Marblehead keeping all that Canadian Maple Syrup from being smuggled into Detroit?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem72 said:


> Were you at Marblehead keeping all that Canadian Maple Syrup from being smuggled into Detroit?


One of my mates on the worldwide road we marine techs travel was, prior to his retirement from USCG, the group maintenance officer for the USCG drug interdiction division based in Key West back in the 80s..the WSES surface effect ship cutters. One of the skippers of that group recently published a book about that group and their adventures. Great read..

In this pic, you can see the PHMs and the WSES in the background...we supported both with engineering and logisitics support back then.


----------



## Monello

stgislander said:


> Hey... if you can't have any fun at the expense of your sister service, then life ain't worth living.


How does a Marine spell farm?
.
.
.
.
.
.
E I E I O

What's the difference between the cub scouts & the army?
The cub scouts has mature, adult leadership, the army has artillery.

Why do they put marines on navy ships?
So the sailors have someone to dance with.

What happens when you put a sailor and 2 BBs in an empty locked room?
He'll break 1 of the BBs and lose the other.














I could do this all day.


----------



## stgislander

Not to pile or or anything, but...


----------

